

Another 7000 Israel Credit Cards Exposed - i-hacker
http://blog.insecure.in/?p=1105

======
amirf
Clearly this whole script kiddies war is doing more harm than good to either
sides. It's not about skills or anything anymore and it doesn't matter if
these credentials or the facebook credentials (posted earlier:
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/israeli-hacker-
posts-8216...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/israeli-hacker-
posts-8216100000-8242-more-stolen-facebook-logins/7837)) are even real.

I view harming innocent by-standers/civilians as a type of terrorism. Much
like dropping a bomb in a populated area.

